

Show HN: Flask-Dance - Easy OAuth with Flask - singingwolfboy
https://github.com/singingwolfboy/flask-dance

======
chatmasta
This is nice. Also see [1], which implements Oauth provider.

I have yet to find a solution that makes it easy to implement a "two-legged
oauth" provider with Flask, e.g. one where the user does not need to authorize
a token, like in the case of using oauth in your company's own apps.

[1] [https://github.com/lepture/flask-
oauthlib](https://github.com/lepture/flask-oauthlib)

